# Is low self-esteem a turn off?



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Is low self-esteem a turn off?

For me personally, it isnt. I suspect, most of the "yes" answer will be coming from females.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

It's neither a turn-off nor a turn-on.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

No.

idgaf as long as the female is trustworthy


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

No, it's not. I wouldn't wish low self-esteem/depression on anyone, but I'd probably get along better with someone who didn't have a huge ego. I would probably feel mis-matched with someone who had too much self-esteem, and along the same lines, that person would probably be frustrated by my lack of self-esteem.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## iRock365 (Nov 10, 2011)

It can be, depending on how it is displayed...


----------



## BovidaeSixteen (Nov 20, 2011)

It really depends on the person, if their self-esteem is so low that they riddle themselves constantly with criticism...then they wouldn't be a very fun person to be around. I have low self esteem, I do the self-critic thing more than I should...but never aloud and I always keep that stuff to myself...you understand.


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

Hard to love others when you don't love yourself.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Saving Face said:


> No, it's not. I wouldn't wish low self-esteem/depression on anyone, but I'd probably get along better with someone who didn't have a huge ego. I would probably feel mis-matched with someone who had too much self-esteem, and along the same lines, that person would probably be frustrated by my lack of self-esteem.


Thats exactly how i feel.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

No, not necessarily. It's only a turn off if they go on about it constantly and never do a thing to change it. My ex used to go on about how fat he was all the time, and then never did any exercise, ate huge amounts of junk food and drank loads of alcohol every day. I have low self esteem but I try to make myself feel better by looking after my skin and hair, and wearing nice clothes. I also try to listen to the compliments that people give me, especially my boyfriend.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes.

I suck suck suck suck. But will?


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

At face value it's not too much of a turn off.

It's the by-products and the unpleasant manifestations of such that turn me off.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

No, it's not. It sure beats the alternative, (being so cocky and arrogant that you annoy the sh*t out of everyone else.)


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

People mention huge ego, but I believe that is a result of low self esteem and it is a turn off. 

Being quiet, introvert etc. does not matter, but low self esteem is a turn off.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

It totally depends on how it's expressed. If it means she needs constant verbal reassurance and compliments or is a "high maintenance" type, for example, that's going to be irritating and not work for me.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

No, but if it's super low it might cause some problems.


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 11, 2011)

I wouldn't want to be in a serious relationship with an insecure person. I have my own self-esteem problems but I try my best to oppress them and feel good about myself.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

I chose Yes...but wish there was an option for a middle ground. I wouldnt want to be with someone who is always feeling bad about themself, but I also wouldnt want to be with someone who thinks their farts smell like roses. Being comfortable with yourself, but knowing you have faults is someone I'd want to be with.


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

*Is low self-esteem a turn off?*

The full-blown low low self esteem, yes. Though, a little self-deprecation is actually a turn _on_ for me.


----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)

No. It's turn ON for me. 
My self-esteem is so low that I can't stand people who have high(or normal) self-esteem.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Not really. I mean, I hate it when someone I'm attracted to denies my compliments and constantly bashes their-self, yet its kinda cute too. :um

Better than someone bragging that they're the **** when really they're not. Now thats a turn off right there. 'Too much' self esteem.


----------



## AloneTillTheEnd (Aug 15, 2011)

If the person is constantly complaining about their flaws, how terrible their life is, how they aren't happy with their appearance, blah blah. Then yes its a turn off. I have enough personal issues to deal with, I don't need a guy to add his ton onto mine. 

I love a cute shy boy though.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

I chose no because my self esteem is really low and hopefully it wouldn't be a problem for someone else :/.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't really like to give a black and white answer like yes or no for a question like this.
If it's only mild low self esteem , doesn't bother me too much.
However, low self esteem tends to really go hand in hand with big problems with it, so more often then not low self esteem is a turn off.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I'm fine with low self-esteem, as long as it doesn't make her lash out at me. For example, being with someone who takes offense to every little thing I say would be way too stifling. As long as she is a sweet, caring girl, I don't care about low self-esteem. It would actually be endearing. It lets me feel like the man / protector.


----------



## DazdNConfuzd (Jul 11, 2011)

I answered this as a girl, even though I'm not one! :/

.......Anyway, I can't imagine why any girl would be interested in me. My lack of self confidence naturally makes girls feel really uncomfortable around me, they all pick up on it. So I say to myself, "Would I be interested in me, if I was a girl?" Confusing question but makes sense, and the answer is no. Until I learn to love myself for who I am, how on earth will I ever find someone to love me? And that right there is the greatest challenge of my life!


----------

